# Disproportionate shoulders



## Itburnstopee (May 12, 2015)

Since my chest actually started to grow my left side has been bigger than the right. I have been supplementing with dips and push-ups and dumbbell press but it has stopped evening out and is really gross looking. After a good dumbbell session they are nearly the same but the next day my chest is back to looking like one normal person with a dwarfed Siamese twin growing on his shoulder. Left side is perfectly rounded while right side indents in on the side.







Am I forever cursed with a Quasimodo chest? Should I go live in the cathedral with the gargoyles?


----------



## HDH (May 12, 2015)

Does it seem like a training issue or some type of genetic flaw?

From what your describing it sounds like the side delt. Have you tried pre exhaust for just that area on that side before the shoulder exercises? You could also pick a weak point training day or two just for the area mentioned.

It's tough to tell without seeing it.

H


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 12, 2015)

HDH said:


> Does it seem like a training issue or some type of genetic flaw?
> 
> From what your describing it sounds like the side delt. Have you tried pre exhaust for just that area on that side before the shoulder exercises? You could also pick a weak point training day or two just for the area mentioned.
> 
> ...



I have not tried that. I'll take a photo when I get home, but it's not too bad right now because I just worked my chest today. It will look worse tomorrow


----------



## HDH (May 12, 2015)

Cool. The best thing you can do is get some extra work done in that area. If you do the same for both sides, there can't be any catch up.

Sometimes we are extremely hard on ourselves. It might not be as bad as you think.

I am my toughest critic. 

H


----------



## Itburnstopee (May 14, 2015)

It won't let me upload the photo.....
After taking photos, I can clearly see that it is my shoulder. The only thing I can think of is that the same time I began lifting I also started carrying my laptop around to my classes. I always have it on my right shoulder because it's most comfy there. I had been worrying that that would give my one shoulder stronger than the other or even scoliosis. The right shoulder kinda droops down lower than the left.
Hate to type a history lesson but here's a comparison to my theory: there's those people who put the bronze coils around women's necks. Makes it looke like they have a long ass giraffe neck (deep throat anyone?). The coils weigh down their shoulders and after a couple years it causes their shoulders to drop and get scrunched low, or just not grow.
Would I be able to reverse this effect, since it's minor?


----------



## HDH (May 14, 2015)

Start carrying it on the other shoulder. LOL

Sorry bud just can't tell without seeing it.

H


----------



## Infantry87 (May 14, 2015)

Sounds like you need to worry about the fire dick more than a disproportionate shoulder


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 14, 2015)

Never mind I think I was wrong. Ignore this post


----------

